# Icd-10



## NaliniAAPC (Apr 30, 2011)

Hi Everyone,
Wanted to share a great link ICD-10...Great learning tool, completely FREE: online ICD-10 Training from the World Health Organization AND access to the ICD-10 book.
http://bit.ly/kr0Meo 

Regards,
Nalini CPC


----------



## mitchellde (Apr 30, 2011)

It is a great link, just be certain that you know you are reading and learning about ICD-10 and we will be using ICD-10 CM codes so some of the rules and guidelines will be (are) slightly different.


----------



## dgarri (May 1, 2011)

Thanks for the information ladies.  And that it's FREE is even better!


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jun 10, 2011)

I think this is the 2007 version of the ICD-10 though. 

I see some differences between it and the 2010 version. Such as "exlusion" notes in the exclude notes in the parisitic and disease chapter. Which I do not see in the 2010 version.

Does anyone know if the WHO link is up to sate information?


----------



## kristyrodecker (Jun 10, 2011)

This is a really good tool, but I've been going through the first module on the WHO site for "Certain Infectious & Parasitic Diseases" along with my ICD-10-CM draft (2010 edition) and there are quite a few differences.

It seems like a good tool, but I don't know how up to date it is, or accurate the information is. I checked the current edition of the ICD-10 that CMS has on their website and it is identical to the 2010 ICD-10 draft I have, so I am guessing the WHO module is an older edition (poss. 2007?).......

I would just say be careful what you commit to memory when going through the modules until you know it is accurate...


----------

